# Benedryl vs. Robitussin?



## sherrie (Jul 22, 2008)

I've been looking at threads and articles about pneumonia and upper respiratory in goats. Some say benedryl and some say robitussin. Is one better than the other?


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

We use benedryl for allergic reactions (secondary for anaphylactic shock, after epinephrine, or for folks who don't have epinephrine). We don't use either for pneumonia or upper respiratory....That would be banamine and Naxcel/Excenel or banamine and Nuflor.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Benedryl is an antihistimine...Robotusin is an expectorant and contains no antihistimine.


----------



## sherrie (Jul 22, 2008)

So if a goat has pneumonia, should I give it Roitussin to thin the mucous?


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

I gave my girls with puemonia benadryl (along with antibiotics & banamine) to help dry up the mucus a bit. Helps me, so why not them?


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

sherrie said:


> So if a goat has pneumonia, should I give it Roitussin to thin the mucous?


No.

Seriously, the mucous is not a real "problem" for the goats, like it may be for us - to me, it is "fluff" with potential side effects with the other medication that they are receiving.

BTW, generally, "you" want to let the mucous be expectorated - that is your bodies way of removing crap from your body - only time we humans desperately feel we need it is because it drains down the back of our throat and we can't sleep.... best if you let nature take its' course. Many people take Robitussin (or something similar) and end up with sinus infections. The cure is worse than the initial problem.

I guess if it makes _you_ feel better, but we have never ever used either for a goat with pneumonia. All (and admittedly it has only been a few given our numbers) have recovered just fine without robitussin or benedryl.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I use Musinex (or the Walmart brand), which is an expectorant (not sure about that spelling) and that helps a lot.


----------

